# Display desktop screen to another computer? Is it possible?



## theredpill99

I wondered if it was possible to display the desktop of one computer on the monitor of another computer? I have an S-Video output on my current computer. Is it possible to display an exact copy or near exact copy of my desktop on another computer screen? What kind of things would I need to buy to do this? 

I guess it's like this:

1) I want everything on the 1st machine monitor displayed on the 2nd machine monitor

2) however, I don't want everything on the 2nd machine monitor to be on the 1st machine monitor...so I want it to send in one direction only...


----------



## emosun

Soyou basically just want to control two pcs at the same time w/o changing monitors or keyboards?


----------



## theredpill99

It's not necessary that I control the 2nd pc as much as it is that I can see what it's displayed on the monitor on the other computer. But I don't want what is displayed on the 1st PC (the one I'm using) to be displayed on the 2nd one. I guess you could see it as a Parent - child type relationship or Master- Slave. I don't want what is shown on the Master computer to be on the Slave computer. But I do want everything on the Slave computer's desktop to be shown on the Master (one I'm using). 

I guess maybe I'll need a router or a cable of some kind? I'd like to do it as cheap as possible. I only have one pc in my house but was planning on buying a 2nd one then hooking the two up and having being able to display the desktop of one pc on the 2nd one. Also, I guess Windows XP pro allows you to use remote desktop? Maybe that's all I need. I have Windows XP Pro already.

I'll have two computers...with two monitors. One computer will the slave. Other will the master. They'll be in adjacent rooms in the house.


----------



## Phædrus241

You'll be looking to use VNC:
http://www.realvnc.com/


----------



## theredpill99

thanks. What kind of hardware would I need? Just a router?


----------



## Sultix

Hello,



1. you can use two monitors with one computer, plug the other computers montior cable to your computer.. if you have spare vga slot
All you have to use display properties. so simple the task is. you can have both monitors have same display, you can move things from one monitor to another..

2. there is a small program. i dont know the name of it.. you can have control of keyboard, multiple monitors or mouse of other computers.. not really a remote control software, but something for your needs. google it.


----------



## Phædrus241

All you need for VNC is a network connection, so a router would be best for something local. Unfortunately it can be a bit of a pain with a router over the internet. Dynamic IPs make that a pain. I'm still working on getting it to work over the internet on my system.


----------

